# RF interference



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

I am getting RF interferance on my current install from a crappy electrical system. We have done the Big 3 and it hasnt helped. 

I was told to try some "Lead Flashing" to block the noise from getting to the amps. 

Does anyone know if this Lead Flashing stuff will work?

Thanks.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Some ferrite cores may help....


----------

